# Mac not booting and...



## JoshDuck (Sep 2, 2008)

CD/DVD stuck in drive. I get a smily faced folder with a "?" and nothing else. The tricks I have tryed include; hold down touchpad button durring boot for upto a minute; trip the latch in the drive; apple button + E; the eject next to F12; and several combonations of each. 

The machine it self is a PowerBook G4 with a front load cd/dvd drive. Any recomendations would be helpful and as always I will post with updates to attempts made and any solutions I might stumble upon.

Thank you,
Josh


----------



## khayyam_42 (Dec 27, 2003)

hmm, i always try this one: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379

They're could be seperate problems here: stick DVD. & Some software fault. If you had an external DVD drive, plug that in, with the OS X boot DVD in there, hold down ALT/OPTION key. If you're desperate- a thin metal ruler of knife with some duct tape cleverly stuck on the end would get that DVD out. You may damage the internals of the drive if your not careful tho. Make sure the powerbook is off, and the Battery is out!

A little more history perhaps?


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

i would recommend anything that khayyam says. but instead of trying to use duct tape to take out the disc, i would get a small thin piece of latex rubber, and some small tweezers. fold the latex in half and use it as an attachment to the tweezers. the latex will grip the disc better and it will make it so the tweezers won't scratch anything.

after the disc is out boot up and see if the drive is still working looking in the system profiler in your utilities folder in applications. if it's not responding or nothing comes up under "disc writing" or something like that i would recommend getting a new drive because it sounds dead to me.


----------

